# Fat Transfer - Breast Augmentation



## shopingisfun

I was wondering if anyone knew some facts about fat transfer to the breast.  I'm about an A cup and would like to go to a C cup without adding silicone or saline implants if possible.  I'm in the NYC region.


----------



## jennabetta

hey shopingisfun, I had the same concern. i got consultation from one clinic in apgujeong area renowned for fat graft breast augmentation. but I had an assumption that i can put in minimum 200cc in each breast. sadly, i didn't have enough fat on both my thigh and flank. i am 165cm and 49kg. doctor said, i can only put 150cc max.so i decided not to get it until i put on some more weight. he seemed to be very professional and know what he is doing. i recommend him if you plan to visit korea for your ps. pm if you want the name.


----------



## yellowlilies

Hi Jenna

I'm interested in fat graft breast augmentation too. Do you mind letting me know which doctor you consulted for this? My email is yellowlilies3[at]gmail.com. Thanks!!


----------



## kimberf

My PS who does my Botox is a huge, huge fan of fat grafting, so I asked her about this.  It's not great for an increase like you are after.  You would need multiple procedures to get that much of an increase.  It's good for filling in specific areas, like for post mastectomy and implant reconstruction, or for a mild increase of a half cup to a cup.  

The reason is that what they lipo out is spun down to just fat cells and then injected, and then on average only about 1/2 of it takes - so you are looking at about a quarter of what they took out, and then divided between your two breasts (so let's say a liter comes out, which they spin the fluid out of and get 500cc of fat to transfer back, which is 250/side, and half (125) takes).  For a two cup increase, you'd probably need around 300cc/side. 

The tissue also needs to be loose.  If the skin/tissue is too tight then the fat cells die. So they recommend using the Brava system to expand the tissue first. 

Not saying it can't be done, but that it would take the average person 2-3 rounds to get that increase. My doc loves it, but even she was like, yeah, no, not practical and I didn't have enough fat or patience for it!


----------



## Gerry

There is a pioneering plastic surgeon in Key Biscayne,Fl. ( at the Miami Breast Center) . He is Dr. Roger Khouri. He has a really big and informative web site. I have consulted him for a breast reconstruction in a breast that had a lumpectomy and radiation. That's a harder job than a simple augmentation. He does only fat transfer with Brava system tissue expansion. I want a slight lift and increase in size in my other breast and he says that 2-3 sessions should do the job. If you are a cancer survivor, it is entirely covered by insurance. That is a law, by the way. 


Check him out if you are anywhere near. About 20% of his patients are doctors and he has M.D.s in from all over the world learning his technique. Quite impressive. Unfortunately, when I had the pre-op MRI of the breasts, something showed up in my, heretofore,normal R breast. That's not a deal breaker,though. It only means that I have to have a biopsy and possible lumpectomy or mastectomy before the fat transfer can be done. I still should end up with 2 good looking breasts!! Here's hoping.


Thoughts?


----------



## kimberf

Gerry said:


> There is a pioneering plastic surgeon in Key Biscayne,Fl. ( at the Miami Breast Center) . He is Dr. Roger Khouri. He has a really big and informative web site. I have consulted him for a breast reconstruction in a breast that had a lumpectomy and radiation. That's a harder job than a simple augmentation. He does only fat transfer with Brava system tissue expansion. I want a slight lift and increase in size in my other breast and he says that 2-3 sessions should do the job. If you are a cancer survivor, it is entirely covered by insurance. That is a law, by the way.
> 
> 
> Check him out if you are anywhere near. About 20% of his patients are doctors and he has M.D.s in from all over the world learning his technique. Quite impressive. Unfortunately, when I had the pre-op MRI of the breasts, something showed up in my, heretofore,normal R breast. That's not a deal breaker,though. It only means that I have to have a biopsy and possible lumpectomy or mastectomy before the fat transfer can be done. I still should end up with 2 good looking breasts!! Here's hoping.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?




So when I mentioned my PS, she has done special training with Dr. Khouri and I think that's part of the reasons she is so gung-ho. I know she thinks he's fantastic. 

As you mention, it's way more successful with Brava, which is quite a lot to commit to if one is doing this purely cosmetically. In your case, I think it's worth it, since you are going through so much already and worrying about future mammograms.  I hope you get the all clear and it ll turns out beautifully!


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,Kimberf, for your kind and helpful input. Yes, when you are facing such a possibility of losing what little I have, it's tempting to do anything to reverse the process. Funny, but the first time out, all I cared about was getting that tiny little spot (barely 1 cm.) of cancer out of there and getting radiation for insurance! I didn't have a thought of reconstruction..just survival. Little did I know how much shrinkage radiation would cause. What was 3/4+ shrank to 1/2 the size of the other breast. So after so many years later, the reconstruction seems much more important. Yes, the Brava apparatus does cost but if that's what makes it work, well,I'll just have to stay out of the clothes stores for 6 months. I think it will be worth it. Wanna hear something funny? I saw one for sale on Ebay! Ha. They sell EVERYTHING!!


Will keep everyone informed as to the progress if you want. I love to improve my body with plastic surgery. It seems so worth it since the $ goes right into one's self and is permanent. And the idea that the fat transplant is a natural part of you removes the possibility of rejection (capsular contracture around an implant) and sharp edges.


----------



## eleey

Not sure if anyone is still interested but my reviews here http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...t-about-this-forum-771594-2.html#post26816446 
were about harvest jet breast surgery, (didn't note it here because I was focusing more on the clinics) but I had the procedure done twice, and have gone from A to C/D. Wasn't happy the first time round, actually pretty angry about the clinic and the multiple scars I now have, but the second time was great, no problems, minimal scars. Happy to answer any questions!


----------



## XiaoMimi

Hi, you need to be very careful with FG to breast. It is the easiest place to reduce volume after exercising


----------



## eleey

Likewise if you gain weight you will also gain in your breasts


----------



## Whyar

Anybody knows which clinic in korea good for BA ?


----------



## pinkkitten74

Can this help fill out deflated breasts after breastfeeding?


----------



## milkychoco

curious about this but I'm worried about the lumping (since lumps are common with fat grafting)...


----------



## wonderamy

I am curious about the breast augumetation. Why would people prefer fat transfer over the implant?


----------



## babyinthesky

Really looking forward to more info on this since I just want to change from A to full B. I heard and SAW bad boob job before even with top surgeon...


----------



## babyinthesky

Hi Liah! Congrats on bigger boobs :d may I ask where you got it done and the price? Sorry I can't pm people yet..


----------



## eleey

pinkkitten74 said:


> Can this help fill out deflated breasts after breastfeeding?



probably best to speak to a doctor about it but I don't see why not!  



milkychoco said:


> curious about this but I'm worried about the lumping (since lumps are common with fat grafting)...



i've done it twice now and have no lumping, at first there is lots of swelling and bruising, and it feels hard, but it's just because of the surgery. It goes down after a few weeks and becomes soft like any other fat and no lumps.


----------



## eleey

wonderamy said:


> I am curious about the breast augumetation. Why would people prefer fat transfer over the implant?



i think it's the same reason for most people, it's natural (both feel and look) and you won't have implications as you might with implants. 
you can also move fat from one part of your body if you're not happy with a certain area, generally it is thighs/stomach so your thighs/stomach become much slimmer, it's a bonus. 

when people say it is not for everyone, it's true because you need fat in your body to have it transferred. I had to gain 6 kilos, because I had been losing weight before and didn't want to waste a surgery. I was pretty upset about having to gain a huge chunk of weight but with the lipo before the fat graft, it got rid of most of it! so I'm a super happy patient/customer.


----------



## babyinthesky

eleey said:


> i think it's the same reason for most people, it's natural (both feel and look) and you won't have implications as you might with implants.
> you can also move fat from one part of your body if you're not happy with a certain area, generally it is thighs/stomach so your thighs/stomach become much slimmer, it's a bonus.
> 
> when people say it is not for everyone, it's true because you need fat in your body to have it transferred. I had to gain 6 kilos, because I had been losing weight before and didn't want to waste a surgery. I was pretty upset about having to gain a huge chunk of weight but with the lipo before the fat graft, it got rid of most of it! so I'm a super happy patient/customer.



How are the areas where you had the fat removed from? Do you think the skin is still elastic and plump or it needed extra procedures for that? Thanks!


----------



## mummymm

eleey said:


> probably best to speak to a doctor about it but I don't see why not!
> 
> 
> 
> i've done it twice now and have no lumping, at first there is lots of swelling and bruising, and it feels hard, but it's just because of the surgery. It goes down after a few weeks and becomes soft like any other fat and no lumps.


I am looking for fat transfer to breast too how much did u pay at touchu?  I can't find their website


----------



## mummymm

eleey said:


> yep they only target locals and don't speak english
> they charged 2000,000 won so for me it was $2000 + 200 (10%) tax
> (in aussie dollars around $2500)
> I'm probably going to go once more at the end of the year.
> this is the deal they have going for harvest jet 2 breast surgery and when i enquired again a few days ago the price was the same for december/jan 2015
> 
> http://touchyoups.com is their website.


If you go one more time, u will do it 3 times! Is your size c or d now? Not shrinking? 
How big do you want to go? Well it depends on your frame bigger breast is needed actually
Maybe u want to try noggleberry to pre expand first? 
Hope your old scars are healing well?


----------



## eleey

mummymm said:


> If you go one more time, u will do it 3 times! Is your size c or d now? Not shrinking?
> How big do you want to go? Well it depends on your frame bigger breast is needed actually
> Maybe u want to try noggleberry to pre expand first?
> Hope your old scars are healing well?



im a c at the moment but the problem is i want to lose a bit of weight and exercise regularly (which i haven't been doing) and this means it will affect my breast size as well so i would prefer to go a little bigger and lose a bit of weight too. 
no it doesn't shrink but if you lose weight you will ultimately lose fat in your breast too, and if you gain weight you will gain fat in the breast. '

i think the scars fade slowly after time, so hoping they will eventually not be as visible  never heard of noggleberry. will look it up


----------



## Whyar

Quick2014 said:


> Cuz he is doing the same thing for over 30 years- over and over- plus he is sooo cranky and no bed side manner. Pintangui!!  I went with other friend for consultation and last me three minutes!! Told him I don't like your attitude, Doc!!



My consult with them was about 10 min. One of the fastest consult i have went


----------



## umlm

Lita Oh said:


> I got fat grafting to breast last Oct.
> u can get C cup if you have enough fat to extract.... otherwise u never get it!
> Im pretty sure u will get B size cup from A size normally.
> 
> I am versy satisfited with the result after fat grafting to breast.
> It feels very natural and real and of course, it's bigger than before.
> I recommend this procedure if you dont like the feel of implant and if you
> are not looking for big change of size.



Oh, would you please PM me where did you do your fat grafting and the name of clinic and price please. I'm so in need for those information. I'm living now in Europe but I don't trust if I can find a good Surgeon here to do it. So I'm looking for information in Korea now. Please. Thank you so much


----------



## msalbany

jennabetta said:


> hey shopingisfun, I had the same concern. i got consultation from one clinic in apgujeong area renowned for fat graft breast augmentation. but I had an assumption that i can put in minimum 200cc in each breast. sadly, i didn't have enough fat on both my thigh and flank. i am 165cm and 49kg. doctor said, i can only put 150cc max.so i decided not to get it until i put on some more weight. he seemed to be very professional and know what he is doing. i recommend him if you plan to visit korea for your ps. pm if you want the name.


What is the name of clinic and doctor of this renowned clinic


----------



## msalbany

eleey said:


> Not sure if anyone is still interested but my reviews here http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...t-about-this-forum-771594-2.html#post26816446
> were about harvest jet breast surgery, (didn't note it here because I was focusing more on the clinics) but I had the procedure done twice, and have gone from A to C/D. Wasn't happy the first time round, actually pretty angry about the clinic and the multiple scars I now have, but the second time was great, no problems, minimal scars. Happy to answer any questions!


Which clinic did u go to?  Do they treat reconstruction patients?


----------



## msalbany

msalbany said:


> Thx so much for the info.  How much did u pay?


Ok I found your post on the cost at touchu


----------



## Sodium

I think fat transfer for breast is a waste of money because if you lose weight, it will easily disappear. Also they can't put much fat into your breast and fat graft never lasts long anyway. The result will be pretty noticeable for about a month, and after that you will continue to lose volume. You will need to touch up your breasts every 6 months to keep the result you have from that point and in my opinion that isn't worth such a tiny result.


----------



## jenna56

Sodium said:


> I think fat transfer for breast is a waste of money because if you lose weight, it will easily disappear. Also they can't put much fat into your breast and fat graft never lasts long anyway. The result will be pretty noticeable for about a month, and after that you will continue to lose volume. You will need to touch up your breasts every 6 months to keep the result you have from that point and in my opinion that isn't worth such a tiny result.



My understanding of it was if you lose weight your breasts get smaller, but not as small as they would have if you did not get the graft. And if you gain weight back, they get bigger again. I thought at first approximately 50% absorbed, and then the rest stayed permanently. 

I'm looking to get mine done because I have thin skin and do not want the feeling of hard implants or implants in my body at all. I'd be fine going for multiple rounds. I've heard that Grand does a procedure where they use stem cells and fat and the retention rate is greater and the veins will grow through the new fat, helping plump it up. x Jenna


----------



## jenna56

eleey said:


> They don't advertise in English/speak English which is why I have said they cater to locals. Perhaps it would be a good idea to ask a translator to email them and check for you just in case! Their results are probably better than any other clinic I would say, which is why I chose them, and the price is much more reasonable (they have good deals on all the time as well) One harvest jet procedure cost me 2, 200, 000 (roughly $2200) as they have tax on top but that's less than half of other places  as I have written before pitangui cost me 5000 and it was the worst place. The cost also takes into account the follow up consultations
> 
> I have also lost some weight after my procedures but I am still a C/D cup so I am extremely happy. I was worried I would want to keep getting more procedures done but I am glad to say I can happily stop here. Also I remember Pitangui saying they can only inject a particular amount of fat (think it was about 150cc) in one procedure safely but I know touchU put in about 220cc in each so the difference after surgery was much greater and I am really thankful it wasn't 150cc! (just another thing to note)  hope that helps!



That sounds amazing. I'm worried I won't have enough fat, but I'm sure I could just gain a small amount of weight beforehand and it wouldn't be a big deal. That is SUCH a good price. I'm currently a C but I'm losing weight so I'll probably be back to a B...I'd like to eventually be thin and a full C or D. I'll definitely contact them, thank you for the information. x Jenna


----------



## Sodium

jenna56 said:


> My understanding of it was if you lose weight your breasts get smaller, but not as small as they would have if you did not get the graft. And if you gain weight back, they get bigger again. I thought at first approximately 50% absorbed, and then the rest stayed permanently.
> 
> I'm looking to get mine done because I have thin skin and do not want the feeling of hard implants or implants in my body at all. I'd be fine going for multiple rounds. I've heard that Grand does a procedure where they use stem cells and fat and the retention rate is greater and the veins will grow through the new fat, helping plump it up. x Jenna


No

About 70% of the fat will not survive, and with our body weight consistently changing, it can easily all be reabsorbed by losing a bit of weight. You *need* to constantly get fat transfers a few times a year to keep the result, and the final result is barely any change, the maximum you'll be able to go up is about 1/2 - 1 cup size, and that's if you also continue to do maintenance to keep your result. 

Any clinic that tells you otherwise is after your money.

Many of my friends have done lots of plastic surgeries and a few of them got sold into doing fat grafts to their breasts to not only save money but also to try to enhance their breasts without inserting implants, total waste of money. Even if they kept up with the maintenance, it was still barely a difference and they also have scars on their legs they had to laser away from liposuction. The only way you can notice the tiny result is if you're naked. 

After a few years most of them ended up getting implants anyway.

Also forgot to mention that fat that dies has a chance of calcifying and making hard lumps/cysts inside your breasts, also could just become lumpy from loss of fat.


----------



## jenna56

Sodium said:


> No
> 
> About 70% of the fat will not survive, and with our body weight consistently changing, it can easily all be reabsorbed by losing a bit of weight. You *need* to constantly get fat transfers a few times a year to keep the result, and the final result is barely any change, the maximum you'll be able to go up is about 1/2 - 1 cup size, and that's if you also continue to do maintenance to keep your result.
> 
> Any clinic that tells you otherwise is after your money.
> 
> Many of my friends have done lots of plastic surgeries and a few of them got sold into doing fat grafts to their breasts to not only save money but also to try to enhance their breasts without inserting implants, total waste of money. Even if they kept up with the maintenance, it was still barely a difference and they also have scars on their legs they had to laser away from liposuction. The only way you can notice the tiny result is if you're naked.
> 
> After a few years most of them ended up getting implants anyway.
> 
> Also forgot to mention that fat that dies has a chance of calcifying and making hard lumps/cysts inside your breasts, also could just become lumpy from loss of fat.


There are people on this website and other places that I have seen that have gone up multiple cup sizes and have maintained it. I think it depends on the technique and how much extra weight you had to begin with. I don't believe as much fat dies with a Brava device beforehand (pretty sure the average is only 35% or something along those lines) or if you had looser skin from having previously lost weight or having previously breastfed for example. I think it depends on the skill of the doctor honestly. x Jenna


----------



## jenna56

Sodium said:


> Because those people only document their results from immediately post-op, not the months following. Technique does not seem to matter since my friends have gotten them done in the best clinics in Seoul for fat transfer.



Well I think someone in this thread had talked about getting them done for a while now.
Have your friends ever tried the Brava device? I'm curious as to if it actually works now. x Jenna


----------



## Sodium

jenna56 said:


> Well I think someone in this thread had talked about getting them done for a while now.
> Have your friends ever tried the Brava device? I'm curious as to if it actually works now. x Jenna


 
I'm not too sure, I'll ask them. The brava device is basically just suction cups that make your breasts swollen and appear bigger. You will need to *constantly* use it to keep the swollen effect.


----------



## jenna56

Sodium said:


> I'm not too sure, I'll ask them. The brava device is basically just suction cups that make your breasts swollen and appear bigger. You will need to *constantly* use it to keep the swollen effect.



I've read that some clinics use the device for a few months before to increase the "empty space" in your breasts, so it's not as tight when they inject the fat and it doesn't get absorbed as easily. x Jenna


----------



## cyberbeauty23

shopingisfun said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew some facts about fat transfer to the breast.  I'm about an A cup and would like to go to a C cup without adding silicone or saline implants if possible.  I'm in the NYC region.



In Charlotte, NC theres a surgeon named Edward J. Bednar and his breast fat transfers look like the patients have implants. I discovered him on realself (because I am looking into breast lift and fat transfer myself so I'm on realself sometimes) and safety record is good, didn't see any botched surgeries. Only downside is that he is a little expensive, but his work stands out when I compare the work of other surgeons. I like the round plump look but I guess it all depends on what look you're going for.

I would not recommend Roger Khouri. I've seen his botched surgeries pictures and you wouldn't wanna be one of those. Do your research and GL!


----------



## eleey

jenna56 said:


> That sounds amazing. I'm worried I won't have enough fat, but I'm sure I could just gain a small amount of weight beforehand and it wouldn't be a big deal. That is SUCH a good price. I'm currently a C but I'm losing weight so I'll probably be back to a B...I'd like to eventually be thin and a full C or D. I'll definitely contact them, thank you for the information. x Jenna


I would definitely recommend gaining some weight if you do not have enough fat to remove. I gained a fair bit - 5kg? cause I didn't want to go there and not have enough. Also got some lipo at the same time to remove the excess fat I gained.


----------



## eleey

noangel0909 said:


> Eleey can I ask you a few things:
> 1. How long do I have to stay in korea if I will do fg to my breast?
> 2. How many days after surgery that you can manage to go back to normal activities?
> 3. How long does the bruises on the liposuction areas remained?
> 
> I am considering fg since I am not after getting a huge increase in size. I want natural and gradual increase. But has anyone tried taking fat from ARMS (upper arms/ bat wings)? I am 5'1 in height and weighs 45kg with a HUGE upper arm size compared to my body frame. People close to me say I look like a professional boxer/wrestler because of my arms. I couldn't wear a swimsuit because my boobs are like 34a only and my arms are way bigger than my boobs.
> 
> So I am planning to do this because it will be like hitting two birds with one stone, right?


The surgery itself takes a few hours, however after a week you get stitches removed. Then they give you follow up treatments - depending on how much longer you stay so if you wish to have more treatments possibly better to stay longer? Really depends on how much time you can afford to put aside.

You will definitely be swollen and sore after surgery (and for a few days after), however I'm stubborn so I moved around straight after..... Obviously best not to and to just rest

With bruises it will take a few weeks but depends on the person i guess. For me, I still have some faint bruising and some dark scars a few months after surgery however thats because my body type is like that, i scar easily and nothing fades well... 
but there are creams etc you can use for bruising, scarring etc. 

I havent heard of anyone taking fat from arms, most of the reviews mention belly, bottoms and thighs, but they do lipo on the arms too so it could work?

definitely do everything you want in one go instead of going back multiple times like I did - waste of money and time


----------



## noangel0909

thanks for your response eleey. 
i forgot to ask (just last 2 important question)
1. how long before the sensation on your breast  returned after surgery?
2. can you still breastfeed after doing fg? (this was discussed in some other forums. but it will be better to get some insight from someone who already got this done)

Thanks again dear.


----------



## Gerry

Eleegy, I have had 3 fat graftings for cancer reconstruction. I had a lumpectomy and radiation in 2000. The first was last July. Dr. Khouri is the inventer and pioneer of Brava and fat grafting for girls who have had cancer and also, for simple augmentation. Nobody does it better than he does.


It always takes multiple procedures because the technique is delicate. The fat must be micro-grafted very close to a capillary for it to live. That is why 100% doesn't usually survive. The surgeon's technique is everything. If it is done properly, it looks great and the fat survives. Then, when you are done, you have two natural breasts with no foreign body in there to encapsulate or replace every 10 years.


The grafting is a much less painful and complication free procedure than any other type of augmentation or reconstruction. 


Plastic surgery patients are famous for being picky and unrealistic about the expected results. But I can't imagine too many plastic surgeons who can do as good a job as Khouri. Complaints are usually based on unpredictable complications or unrealistic expectations.  


There are a few other MD's around the country who have a good reputation with fat grafting. Dr. Ahn (a woman) is one. She is in New York City. If you read the testimonials on Fat Graft Patients.com you will learn everything a person could know. There are all kinds of girls there, both cancer survivors having reconstruction and girls having augmentation.


----------



## FashionPlastic

^^^  Unfortuantely Dr Ahn does not offer an out patient facility anymore for patients outside of the US.


----------



## msalbany

jennabetta said:


> hey shopingisfun, I had the same concern. i got consultation from one clinic in apgujeong area renowned for fat graft breast augmentation. but I had an assumption that i can put in minimum 200cc in each breast. sadly, i didn't have enough fat on both my thigh and flank. i am 165cm and 49kg. doctor said, i can only put 150cc max.so i decided not to get it until i put on some more weight. he seemed to be very professional and know what he is doing. i recommend him if you plan to visit korea for your ps. pm if you want the name.


Is it yujin clinic?


----------



## belsim

eleey said:


> i think it's the same reason for most people, it's natural (both feel and look) and you won't have implications as you might with implants.
> you can also move fat from one part of your body if you're not happy with a certain area, generally it is thighs/stomach so your thighs/stomach become much slimmer, it's a bonus.
> 
> when people say it is not for everyone, it's true because you need fat in your body to have it transferred. I had to gain 6 kilos, because I had been losing weight before and didn't want to waste a surgery. I was pretty upset about having to gain a huge chunk of weight but with the lipo before the fat graft, it got rid of most of it! so I'm a super happy patient/customer.


 


Hi Eleey,


May I know where did you get your fat graft breast aug done at? which clinic and doc?


1) Whats the price of the procedure?
2) How long does the recovery takes?
3) Isit painful ?
4) Is the cup size decreased visible? 
5) How long does it last
6) Would you be able to breastfeed in future ? are there any complications?


Appreciate your response. Many thanks!


----------



## eleey

belsim said:


> Hi Eleey,
> 
> 
> May I know where did you get your fat graft breast aug done at? which clinic and doc?
> 
> 
> 1) Whats the price of the procedure?
> 2) How long does the recovery takes?
> 3) Isit painful ?
> 4) Is the cup size decreased visible?
> 5) How long does it last
> 6) Would you be able to breastfeed in future ? are there any complications?
> 
> 
> Appreciate your response. Many thanks!


I went to TouchU in Gangnam area. Doctor is Dr Shin (they only speak korean) which is why I assume their prices are much lower. Recovery is roughy 1-2 weeks (swelling will last at least a few months), and yes it is painful but the pain is predominantly from the areas of liposuction (the more areas you touch the more painful it will be) 

Size will decrease if you lose weight, and also it will "appear" that the size has decreased after a few months but that is because the swelling disappears. Don't be fooled thinking the swollen size is your actual breast size. I assume it will stay a similar size and won't disappear if you don't lose weight and I don't see any issues with breastfeeding but really these last questions should be presented to a doctor.


----------



## belsim

eleey said:


> I went to TouchU in Gangnam area. Doctor is Dr Shin (they only speak korean) which is why I assume their prices are much lower. Recovery is roughy 1-2 weeks (swelling will last at least a few months), and yes it is painful but the pain is predominantly from the areas of liposuction (the more areas you touch the more painful it will be)
> 
> Size will decrease if you lose weight, and also it will "appear" that the size has decreased after a few months but that is because the swelling disappears. Don't be fooled thinking the swollen size is your actual breast size. I assume it will stay a similar size and won't disappear if you don't lose weight and I don't see any issues with breastfeeding but really these last questions should be presented to a doctor.


May I know how much does it costs?


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Hi! From HJ's helpful replies on pricing thread, harvest jet fat graft to chest is about 2-2.5million krw. 

Has anybody (especially korean speakers) seen any harvest jet promos for July/August, that they would be willing to share? 

I'm really interested in this procedure, but it's a bit challenging to find information on the mainly local websites for a non-native korean speaker (google translate helps but only so much!)

So far, TouchU is recommended in this thread, and I've come across Fresh, Bongbong. Does anybody have any other recommendations for clinics to consult at?


----------



## msalbany

eleey said:


> I went to TouchU in Gangnam area. Doctor is Dr Shin (they only speak korean) which is why I assume their prices are much lower. Recovery is roughy 1-2 weeks (swelling will last at least a few months), and yes it is painful but the pain is predominantly from the areas of liposuction (the more areas you touch the more painful it will be)
> 
> Size will decrease if you lose weight, and also it will "appear" that the size has decreased after a few months but that is because the swelling disappears. Don't be fooled thinking the swollen size is your actual breast size. I assume it will stay a similar size and won't disappear if you don't lose weight and I don't see any issues with breastfeeding but really these last questions should be presented to a doctor.


Hi,

What is your fat retention in your breasts?  Fat transfer is very dependent on doctors skill.


----------



## msalbany

Lanvinfiend said:


> Hi! From HJ's helpful replies on pricing thread, harvest jet fat graft to chest is about 2-2.5million krw.
> 
> Has anybody (especially korean speakers) seen any harvest jet promos for July/August, that they would be willing to share?
> 
> I'm really interested in this procedure, but it's a bit challenging to find information on the mainly local websites for a non-native korean speaker (google translate helps but only so much!)
> 
> So far, TouchU is recommended in this thread, and I've come across Fresh, Bongbong. Does anybody have any other recommendations for clinics to consult at?


Is yujin famous for fat transfer?  The doctor was a in a conference on fat transfer in Singapore a couple of years ago


----------



## tammie.hartman

I've heard of that before and they told me that fat absorption of body could vary. That gave me fear of having uneven breast so i decided to just had BA with silicon. My doctors from illusio were great and i have no regrets at all


----------



## Snowliss

wonderamy said:


> I am curious about the breast augumetation. Why would people prefer fat transfer over the implant?


In my opinion, Fat transfer makes u feel more at ease cause is yr own fats/cell which yr body will not reject and it blend into yr breast well. I have done it few yrs back, now l m thinking of doing it 2nd time to increase a little fuller.


----------



## noangel0909

Any updates on where to get a good breast fat transfer? I'm stull clueless where to go.


----------



## noangel0909

Lanvinfiend said:


> Hi! From HJ's helpful replies on pricing thread, harvest jet fat graft to chest is about 2-2.5million krw.
> 
> Has anybody (especially korean speakers) seen any harvest jet promos for July/August, that they would be willing to share?
> 
> I'm really interested in this procedure, but it's a bit challenging to find information on the mainly local websites for a non-native korean speaker (google translate helps but only so much!)
> 
> So far, TouchU is recommended in this thread, and I've come across Fresh, Bongbong. Does anybody have any other recommendations for clinics to consult at?


Hi when are you planning to get this procedure done? I hope you give us updates on your journey.


By the way, is touchU same as touchUp?


----------



## instagram.princess

Gerry said:


> There is a pioneering plastic surgeon in Key Biscayne,Fl. ( at the Miami Breast Center) . He is Dr. Roger Khouri. He has a really big and informative web site. I have consulted him for a breast reconstruction in a breast that had a lumpectomy and radiation. That's a harder job than a simple augmentation. He does only fat transfer with Brava system tissue expansion. I want a slight lift and increase in size in my other breast and he says that 2-3 sessions should do the job. If you are a cancer survivor, it is entirely covered by insurance. That is a law, by the way.
> 
> 
> Check him out if you are anywhere near. About 20% of his patients are doctors and he has M.D.s in from all over the world learning his technique. Quite impressive. Unfortunately, when I had the pre-op MRI of the breasts, something showed up in my, heretofore,normal R breast. That's not a deal breaker,though. It only means that I have to have a biopsy and possible lumpectomy or mastectomy before the fat transfer can be done. I still should end up with 2 good looking breasts!! Here's hoping.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi Gerry, I know it's been almost two years since you wrote this post, but I hope your biopsy came back negative!! I hope you're doing well


----------



## corrinemom

I should have read this before my breast augmentation. Good thing I had good results! I had my augmentation a couple of years ago. 425cc under muscle, incision under breast crease. I haven't posted any vids yet but I might if its possible. Speaking of videos, I watched a lot of vids prior to my surgery and it helped a lot for speedy recovery. I had my breast aug done in Manila by Dr Rino Lorenzo. Good doctor and great staff as well. Highly recommended. Anyways goodluck to all newbies here!


----------



## thebagqueen

Bumping this because I am strongly considering having this done and I would like some feedback, positive or negative from someone who has done it. 

I'm a 34b and would like to move up to a full c/small d. I'm very tall but small frame so not looking for a major change. My weight doesn't fluctuate really at all so I'm not concerned about them changing much with weight gain or less. 

I've heard about newer methods of doing this with local anesthesia rather than general which is very appealing to me.

Feel free to PM with any responses! Also if anyone is in the Phoenix area and knows a good doc that would help too [emoji4]


(Ps I've google searched my face off, read reviews and real self already)


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I had this done.  I went from an AAA cup, or essentially no breast tissue, to a B cup.  I did it in two stages.  It's been about 5 years and there's no loss of fat.  The opposite in fact, I'm closer to a C now because I've gained a bit of weight.  I couldn't find a doctor doing it in Phoenix at the time.  I was recommended to Dr. Linda Huang in Denver.  She was fabulous and did a great job.  I would also recommend her.  I think this is a wonderful alternative to implants, especially if you're not looking for a dramatic change or want double DDs or something.


----------



## mintsweet

A lot of people recommend to go to Korea for PS  I heard the reputation


----------



## dloreangel

mintsweet said:


> A lot of people recommend to go to Korea for PS  I heard the reputation



can get those korean trained doctors also. this doctor is trained in korean hospital but stationed in Singapore now. Singapore is more convenient to travel to due to its location...
breast fat grafting in singapore
buts its a lot more hotter than korea


----------



## PheonixBorn

Fat transfer to breast surgery is a type of breast augmentation procedure that is meant to increase breast volume without the use of artificial implants. First, liposuction is performed to extract fat from the patient's abdomen, thighs, buttocks and/or flank.


----------



## christieV

I heard that fat will be absorbed and have to go second round. compare to implant it looks good but I don't want to lose it.


----------



## miamian

XiaoMimi said:


> Hi, you need to be very careful with FG to breast. It is the easiest place to reduce volume after exercising


Also, I heard that who had fat grafting done in the breast, there is a possibility that CT scan can not catch the breast cancer. I'm not sure if it is right or not but it scared me.


----------



## catelet

miamian said:


> Also, I heard that who had fat grafting done in the breast, there is a possibility that CT scan can not catch the breast cancer. I'm not sure if it is right or not but it scared me.



Implants can interfere with mammography as well. Here's what the Mayo clinic says, and I quote from the website:
"Breast implants, either saline or silicone, can obscure mammogram images, decreasing the ability of mammograms to reveal breast cancer."

Implants can also interfere with breast-feeding in some cases.  I have a friend who had this issue and she was heartbroken--she later had them removed.

Fat grafting is becoming more common in breast enlargement--no, it's not perfect and may require more than one injection, but imo it's better than having to have another surgery when a person is old to remove an old implant (and likely a lift for stretched-out skin unless a person doesn't care or had just a small implant that didn't stretch the skin much). Implants aren't guaranteed to last the rest of your life, and another risk is leakage which can be a mess to clean up out of someone's body if it's silicone. These are real risks to having implants but it's up to each individual person to weigh those risks. 

Interestingly, Crystal Hefner, Hugh Hefner's gorgeous young ex-wife, had her implants removed and not replaced. You can google her story. I'm pretty sure she had fat injected afterwards.

Of course fat graft to the breast is not for a large enhancement--but since i only want one cup size (at the maximum) increase, it's the best option for me.


----------



## msalbany

msalbany said:


> Hi Jenna,
> Pls can you email


----------



## turkishfriend

Consider Turkey for best rhinoplasties. I'll mention some names if you wanna hear


----------



## itsmecarrie

Singapore also does some of the best plastic surgeries, including breast augmentation/reconstruction/reduction, eyelid surgery and rhinoplasties. I would recommend Dr Leo Kah Woon at Mt Elizabeth.


----------

